# Cypripedium segawai



## JPMC (Apr 5, 2014)

This is the second year that this plant has bloomed for me although I've had it for several years prior to that. It doubled in size since last spring. It is still a small plant that measures about 4-5 inches tall with 1 inch flowers.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool flower. Are the little spots typical?


----------



## JPMC (Apr 5, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Cool flower. Are the little spots typical?



I believe that they are. Last year's flower had them and I have also seen them in pictures online.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks. Very intriguing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2014)

Really broad segments and a cleft, chunky lip - a good candidate for breeding. Looking at it, this is not a typical flower for the species at all - perhaps a polyploid or even a hybrid? Regardless, a beautiful flower.

Interestingly, this species along with the related C. parviflorum and C. kentuckiense, can have spotting like that on the lip. C. segawai is unique in that such spotting can be concentrated on the lip, or have a more dispersed pattern like in this flower.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 5, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Really broad segments and a cleft, chunky lip - a good candidate for breeding. Looking at it, this is not a typical flower for the species at all - perhaps a polyploid or even a hybrid? Regardless, a beautiful flower.
> 
> Interestingly, this species along with the related C. parviflorum and C. kentuckiense, can have spotting like that on the lip. C. segawai is unique in that such spotting can be concentrated on the lip, or have a more dispersed pattern like in this flower.



Thanks for the insight. Since it's growing relatively well, I may try to self it this year.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 6, 2014)

*hybrid?*

Hi,

lovely plant and well grown and I hate to rain on this parade but I have to agree with Tom, I am not sure that it is 100% segawai.
The flowers are much too chunky - I suspect that it is possibly fasciolatum x segawai.
It is a short growing hybrid like this one but with larger yellow flowers and generally available.
I'm afraid this sort of thing is all too common with cyps and an occupational hazard. 
I have plenty myself.

Regards,

David


----------



## JPMC (Apr 6, 2014)

monocotman said:


> Hi,
> 
> lovely plant and well grown and I hate to rain on this parade but I have to agree with Tom, I am not sure that it is 100% segawai.
> The flowers are much too chunky - I suspect that it is possibly fasciolatum x segawai.
> ...




Thank you for the insight too. I bought this from a Japanese grower in 2008. I've not been able to find an image of the hybrid that you name that looks like this one. Those seem to have a much wider pouch. Are there other candidate hybrids that you think might fit?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 6, 2014)

I personally don't think it would be fasciolatum x segawai as that hybrid has blooms that are much larger than an inch across. I'm pretty sure this is segawai, just a really nice form of it.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 7, 2014)

Tough to know for sure, but it doesn't resemble any of the registered C. segawai hybrids, and I can't think of another parent that might give it such broad segments. It may indeed just be a really killer clone of the species. A keeper, either way!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 7, 2014)

:clap::clap::clap: another NICE cyp! :drool::drool:


----------



## monocotman (Apr 8, 2014)

You could try contacting the original seller of the plant in Japan and ask about the parents. There may be photos which help decide things,
Regards,
David


----------



## JPMC (Apr 9, 2014)

monocotman said:


> You could try contacting the original seller of the plant in Japan and ask about the parents. There may be photos which help decide things,
> Regards,
> David



I tried contacting him last year, but his nursery business seems to be gone. I've seen several online images of this species where the sepals are also wide (the Albiflora website, for instance), but just not as flat as this one.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 9, 2014)

You're right. 
Maybe it is a excellent clone. If you self it then we will know for sure and the seelings would be easy to sell!
David


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 9, 2014)

Very nice plant!


Maybe it is henryi x segawai ? but of course I may be wrong

http://lanesidehardyorchids.com/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=336&osCsid=amst726nk96rbku3htfffm14m7


----------



## JPMC (Apr 9, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Very nice plant!
> 
> 
> Maybe it is henryi x segawai ? but of course I may be wrong
> ...



That's a good candidate. I wonder how big it is. It seems to be over 6 inches tall. This one is ~4-5 inches tall.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 9, 2014)

Henryi would keep the plant smallish and probably bring multiple flowers per stem,
David


----------



## JPMC (Apr 10, 2014)

monocotman said:


> Henryi would keep the plant smallish and probably bring multiple flowers per stem,
> David



It's all a mystery to me. None of the hybrids seem to have spotting on the flowers. This reminds me of the mislabeling of plants in the trade in the recent past that were allegedly candidum x parviflorum and sold as straight species.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2014)

JPMC said:


> It's all a mystery to me. None of the hybrids seem to have spotting on the flowers. This reminds me of the mislabeling of plants in the trade in the recent past that were allegedly candidum x parviflorum and sold as straight species.



Hard to talk about hybrids since there is such a wide range of results with offspring - something to consider when purchasing hybrids since you may end up with a very different phenotype than the one in the picture.

As for the candidum situation, that came out of wild sourced seeds/plants where telling hybrid from pure blood can be very tricky. I don't think there was any deliberate intention to falsify labels. I know for instance many seedlings sold by Bill Steele in early 2000s turned out to be x andrewsii. Later on his site Bill amended his offering by saying that he wasn't sure about all the offspring, so buy at your own risk. Currently he offers pure candidum and x andrewsii after the initial mix up.


----------



## Dido (Apr 11, 2014)

A great one. 
I think it could be a pure one, as the book of Eccarius looks some the same. 
And spotted once was known since long but they are much more rare then the fully yellow once


----------

